
The Problem of Twelve - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/sharedownership?a=
======
greatwave1
This project was inspired by “The Problem of 12”, the fact that most public
companies are increasingly being controlled by a small group of institutional
investors:
[https://ssrn.com/abstract=3247337](https://ssrn.com/abstract=3247337)

There is compelling evidence that this shared ownership can lead to
anticompetitive outcomes, such as lower wages and higher prices:
[https://ssrn.com/abstract=2427345](https://ssrn.com/abstract=2427345).

My goal is to highlight the extent to which voting power in many competing
companies is being concentrated among a small number of institutions, and
spark discussion about this problem.

Let me know if you have any suggestions for improvements to the dashboard!

